# How popular is the Charge (Not!)



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I just found this on Lifehacker. It could explain why our beloved phone has gotten so little development while the Nexus gets so much.

https://docs.google....NPVnYtcGc#gid=0

Samsung and Verizon really blew it with the terrible software they put on it. Thanks to the developers who helped us out here.

Of course there is also the feeling that the Charge doesn't have enough ram. I still don't understand the need for a lot of ram on a phone.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

stueycaster said:


> Of course there is also the feeling that the Charge doesn't have enough ram. I still don't understand the need for a lot of ram on a phone.


I don't understand why phone manufacturers cheap out on such a useful part... in a phone the difference between 512MB and 4 GB is a few dollars (in those volumes) and a few milliwatts, and yet since the beginning of computing, RAM has consistently been cheaped out on... I just don't get it...

We live in an era where plentiful memory and fast storage is cheap and abundant, and yet memory is still scrimped and sub-par storage is used to save a few dollars on a ~$600 piece of consumer electronics. Color me stumped.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

stueycaster said:


> I don't understand why phone manufacturers cheap out on such a useful part... in a phone the difference between 512MB and 4 GB is a few dollars (in those volumes) and a few milliwatts, and yet since the beginning of computing, RAM has consistently been cheaped out on... I just don't get it...
> 
> We live in an era where plentiful memory and fast storage is cheap and abundant, and yet memory is still scrimped and sub-par storage is used to save a few dollars on a ~$600 piece of consumer electronics. Color me stumped.


A lot of it has to do more with space over cost. In a computer, you're less concerned with space, so the chips can be pretty big to have vast amounts of storage. One phones, you have to realize that the difference between 512MB and 1GB could mean a second chip is needed, and where do you put that on the board that is already cramped. If it doesn't need a second chip, it may need a thicker chip, and then you make the device thicker.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

imnuts said:


> A lot of it has to do more with space over cost. In a computer, you're less concerned with space, so the chips can be pretty big to have vast amounts of storage. One phones, you have to realize that the difference between 512MB and 1GB could mean a second chip is needed, and where do you put that on the board that is already cramped. If it doesn't need a second chip, it may need a thicker chip, and then you make the device thicker.


Good points, but you're talking to a guy who'd love a phone with a 4.5" Super AMOLED+ screen, a slide-out keyboard, and a huge honkin' battery to keep that thing running with screen on all day on the back.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

imnuts said:


> That doesn't say much of anything. It is still towards the top of the list, and is likely biased towards the latest and greatest devices all the time. The Charge is probably one of the best selling 1st gen LTE phones out there. I'd put the Rezound/Nexus/Razr in the 1.5/2nd gen LTE phone category. I think if the Charge was the first LTE phone, or came out closer to the Thunderbolt, the development picture would have shifted dramatically, as would the number of users.


Yeah maybe it was a matter of timing. When I was looking to buy my first smart phone it was a choice between the Thunderbolt and the Charge. The TB was out of the question because it was an extreme battery hog. I had to act then so I could get unlimited data. Otherwise I would have waited for a better phone. Then after I got it I soon found that the only way to make it run good was to root it and get a good custom rom and kernel. Thanks to Imnuts and Dwitherell I have a really sweet phone now. Thanks to the other developers who develop for the Charge too. If it wasn't for these people I would be using a Nexus now and have bought 2 smart phones over the period of a few months. I can't afford a new phone every few months.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Fryguy101 said:


> Good points, but you're talking to a guy who'd love a phone with a 4.5" Super AMOLED+ screen, a slide-out keyboard, and a huge honkin' battery to keep that thing running with screen on all day on the back.


I wouldn't mind having a really big phone if it meant it's battery lasted a long time and it had a huge screen. The bigger the better. I have big hands. Give me a 6 inch screen. Yeah that'd be cool.


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

stueycaster said:


> I wouldn't mind having a really big phone if it meant it's battery lasted a long time and it had a huge screen. The bigger the better. I have big hands. Give me a 6 inch screen. Yeah that'd be cool.


6 INCHES?














The galaxy note is pushing it (dope phone tho)...i mean that would be like talkin into a 1rst gen galaxy tab!!LOL


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Ogkush.818 said:


> 6 INCHES?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was just being goofy. The 7" tablets I've looked at would be kinda weird to use as a phone. I'd really like to get my hands on a Galaxy Note to check it out. I think I might like a phone that big. I'd like to see a lot of that extra size go into the battery.

I still don't see the need for super hardware in a phone though. Why would we need powerful quad-core processors and tons of ram? Why would anybody need to multi-task a lot? It's just going to eat your battery quickly. It sounds like people just want bragging rights to me.

It's just like people thinking they need fast cars. It's illegal and incredibly stupid to drive too fast. We're in the middle of a financial/energy crisis. We should all be driving absolutely gutless hybrid vehicles that get great gas mileage. I drive a Honda Civic Hybrid. I accelerate slowly and I average over 40 mpg and I love buying so little gas. That crap is just too expensive and the price is going up even more.

Actually I still like using a mouse and having a DVD burner and lots of USB connections. I still don't have a tablet. I don't really like fingerprints all over my screen. Maybe if I worked in an office I would have a use for one but I'm a laborer and when I'm working I am not allowed to even touch my phone. I use it as an MP3 player and nothing else.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

This conversation brings up an interesting question for me. Why the obsession with ultra-thin? I might be weird, but I like a little more thickness/bulk than is standard in phones now. Ultra-thin looks nice, but I find it hard to hold for periods of time. Give me something I can grip. It's the same reason I like Xbox controllers over Playstation controllers...they're just easier to hold and generate less fatigue. I've wondered for a while over the decision of phone makers to sacrifice battery life for thinness. I'm not talking about making things Motorola-flip-phone-thick, but the paper-thin obsession is really puzzling to me.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I've wondered for a while over the decision of phone makers to sacrifice battery life for thinness.


Blame Apple for this "obsession." Remember... Apple made the idea that thin is _sexy_.









I agree with you, I'd rather have a phone with some bulk. Even the Droid Charge is a little too thin for me. I put a case on the phone just so that it feels like I'm holding something in my hand. Without the case the phone feels like a slippery bar of soap.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

trparky said:


> Blame Apple for this "obsession." Remember... Apple made the idea that thin is _sexy_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, why the obsession with making phones so 'smooth'? Smooth is slippery. My case is grippy. I like grippy. I am a lot less likely to drop grippy.

Then again, drop a $600 piece of electronics, and you have to buy a NEW $600 piece of electronics... so maybe I've just answered my own question.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Fryguy101 said:


> Also, why the obsession with making phones so 'smooth'? Smooth is slippery. My case is grippy. I like grippy. I am a lot less likely to drop grippy.
> 
> Then again, drop a $600 piece of electronics, and you have to buy a NEW $600 piece of electronics... so maybe I've just answered my own question.


Lol I could see samsung doing this on purpose because of how much they like to gimp things.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Samsung phones tend to hold up better than other devices because of their "flimsy" construction. Plastic usually deforms itself and gets nicks in it before it will bend or crack. Metal frames will bend, and cause other issues, see the iPhone as an example. The frame doesn't give, so the screen shatters. I think the Galaxy Nexus is almost the perfect size of phone IMO. Thin, but not to thin. The Charge wouldn't be bad if it weren't for the stupid hump at the speaker.

Also, I could see powerful phones if the Ubuntu project for Android takes off. A quad-core device that can only be used as a phone would be useless, but if I could take my phone, dock it, and have a fully functional desktop, that would be great. Truthfully, that will probably be the future of computing if enough major players get behind it, and given what I've heard about plans for upcoming Android OS stuff, it could be what happens with Android. It could also bring more people to the platform. If they can spend $1000, get a phone and laptop at the same time (extra $$ for the dock/keyboard/mouse) they'd be much more likely to buy it, rather than $600+ for something that is just a phone.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Samsung phones tend to hold up better than other devices because of their "flimsy" construction. Plastic usually deforms itself and gets nicks in it before it will bend or crack. Metal frames will bend, and cause other issues, see the iPhone as an example. The frame doesn't give, so the screen shatters. I think the Galaxy Nexus is almost the perfect size of phone IMO. Thin, but not to thin. The Charge wouldn't be bad if it weren't for the stupid hump at the speaker.
> 
> Also, I could see powerful phones if the Ubuntu project for Android takes off. A quad-core device that can only be used as a phone would be useless, but if I could take my phone, dock it, and have a fully functional desktop, that would be great. Truthfully, that will probably be the future of computing if enough major players get behind it, and given what I've heard about plans for upcoming Android OS stuff, it could be what happens with Android. It could also bring more people to the platform. If they can spend $1000, get a phone and laptop at the same time (extra $$ for the dock/keyboard/mouse) they'd be much more likely to buy it, rather than $600+ for something that is just a phone.


This, the fact phones are costing upwards of what a cheaper laptop would cost (OOP no Contract price) is insane. However, adding the capability of docking and making it a laptop. Now that ... that is a reason to spend the money. $1000 for a much more mobile laptop that doubles as a phone? I only use my laptop more at home because of the keyboard. If I could come home and dock my phone into a keyboard ... this thing on my lap would have been sold already.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

imnuts said:


> The Charge wouldn't be bad if it weren't for the stupid hump at the speaker.
> 
> A quad-core device that can only be used as a phone would be useless, but if I could take my phone, dock it, and have a fully functional desktop, that would be great.


I have always liked that hump. It makes it easy to pick up off of a hard flat surface. Lay the Charge down on it's face and pick it up. Then lay it on it's back and do the same. It really helps.

It allows the sound from the speaker to bounce off the hard surface and it amplifies it. If it wasn't for the hump raising it up it would muffle it instead.

Plus it form fits to your palm while you are holding it. It's pretty much ideal if you ask me.

Docking a phone into a laptop would be pretty cool. I find that I still like my laptop* a lot more* than my phone. It does everything except phone calls. I like my mouse, keyboard, DVD burner, USB inputs and 17.3" display. Also the i5 processor, 4 Gb ram and 500 GB storage. Compared to a decent laptop a phone sucks. My phone is great when I'm not at home but when I am at home I'm using my laptop.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah i agree with stuey about the hump. Play some music out of the speaker with the phone in your hand and on a desk. Sure it looks bad, but it's a lot better (IMO) than Motorola's hump on the top. That just weights the phones really badly.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's funny to me how we the users of these phones list out what we want out of our phones. We describe what should be different with the hardware, the OS, the construction, etc. What I'm trying to get at is that it appears to be fairly obvious what would make a great phone.

I don't know the process in how phones are constructed, but it doesn't seem like there is very much testing of the phone. It's as if they base how it appears on paper, rather than in the hands of the consumer. It frustrates me that phone manufactures seem to ignore what we the people want out of our phones. I feel like all a phone manufacturer would need to do in order to produce a great phone is just jump on the internet and check out one of these forums. Seems simple enough!

I tend to go on rants and it appears that's exactly what I've done. I just hope my point wasn't lost in the slew of words. Basically, I feel like phone manufacturers are having a hard time coming up with a phone that satisfies us as the consumer. When in all honesty, there are plenty of these forums full of phone enthusiasts and developers customizing and changing the phones to our liking.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think part of it is that we aren't the "average user". We know what would make the phones more usable for us, but the average person doesn't take the time to know, or care, about any of it. The manufacturers make phones for the masses, not the power users. It isn't that they don't listen...they just don't listen to us. I think the RAZR could serve as an interesting case study in this. The original Droid RAZR pushed the "thin is sexy" mantra to its extreme, partly by making the battery internal and fixed. Faced with a phone that they couldn't change batteries or buy and extended battery for, the average user was inconvenienced enough to complain, so Motorola came out with the RAZR MAXX, giving up some of the record thinness in favor of better battery life.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I think part of it is that we aren't the "average user". We know what would make the phones more usable for us, but the average person doesn't take the time to know, or care, about any of it. The manufacturers make phones for the masses, not the power users. It isn't that they don't listen...they just don't listen to us. I think the RAZR could serve as an interesting case study in this. The original Droid RAZR pushed the "thin is sexy" mantra to its extreme, partly by making the battery internal and fixed. Faced with a phone that they couldn't change batteries or buy and extended battery for, the average user was inconvenienced enough to complain, so Motorola came out with the RAZR MAXX, giving up some of the record thinness in favor of better battery life.


The razr was something I was never going to get because of the built in battery. No battery pulls available? No thank you. When it comes to the average user of smart phones, even I would think that there would be some common sense in simplistic design of a phone, right? With the charge, many movies/games I watch/play are in landscape mode. Now, the placement of the USB cord isn't nearly in bad of a place as on some phones. However, being that it's located right where I would typically set it down on something, I end up juggling it so my hands don't get tired holding it. This is what I'm talking about. Now, whether there is a specific reason as to why the USB connection is where it is because of internal space, I don't know. But it just seems like with a little bit of testing this could be fixed.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> The razr was something I was never going to get because of the built in battery. No battery pulls available? No thank you. When it comes to the average user of smart phones, even I would think that there would be some common sense in simplistic design of a phone, right? With the charge, many movies/games I watch/play are in landscape mode. Now, the placement of the USB cord isn't nearly in bad of a place as on some phones. However, being that it's located right where I would typically set it down on something, I end up juggling it so my hands don't get tired holding it. This is what I'm talking about. Now, whether there is a specific reason as to why the USB connection is where it is because of internal space, I don't know. But it just seems like with a little bit of testing this could be fixed.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Put the phone on the other side


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> I don't think the fixed battery is exclusive to the RAZR. I think it's a new android "trend," due to the fact that the RAZR, RAZR MAXX, Droid 4, and the new HTC One X all have fixed batteries.
> 
> Put the phone on the other side


Which is unfortunate due to the fact that I use extended batteries for the phones I buy. If batteries are seeing far more power and aren't needing to be removable, than I'm all for it. But as of right now, I'm still not a fan.

Doesn't work with games









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

